# SB mobo Under 5.5k



## aadi24 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey everyone! 
Me hitting again:C_moneymouth: Well can anyone suggest a good Motherboard to go with i5 2500k? My budget is 5.5k at the max!


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2011)

K series SB cpu's should be used with P67/Z68 mobos but at 5.5k you can't find any P67/Z68 mobo.

increase the budget and get this Asus  P8P67-M @ 7.9k or get Intel DH67VR @ 4.5k


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, k series with a H67 mobo is not a good idea. You can only utilize the HD3000 graphics and can't really OC your proccy. SO, its better you if get a P67 mobo as topgear has suggested above.

For 5.5k you can get H67 mobos:
Intel DH67BL-B3 @ 5.5k 
or 
Intel DH67VR @ 4.5
or 
Asus P8H67MLX @ 6k (has only 2 RAM slots unlike the above which have 4 RAM slots)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Look at the H61/67 mobos. You should find one that fits your needs.


----------



## d3p (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



aadi24 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Can you people suggest a good Motherboard for i3 2100 up to 6k , i mean the best value for money kind of! LGA 1155 preferably.



AFAIK, Intel DH67VR-B3 - Rs. 4500 is a decent mobo, with USB3.0 & Sata 6GBPs etc...etc...

But do let us know what is basic usage ??? Like Gaming or Handling Multi Threaded Apps... or any future upgrades are expected or not...

*Better to create a separate thread for the above instead of asking it in Buying Guide.*


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> AFAIK, Intel DH67VR-B3 - Rs. 4500 is a decent mobo, but do let us know what are the other requirements like USB3.0 & Sata 6GBPs etc...etc...
> 
> *Better to create a separate thread for the above instead of asking it in Buying Guide.*



Intel DH67VR-B3 does have USB3.0 and SATA 6 Gbps.


----------



## d3p (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Thanks for the correction, i meant something else actually....

anyway edited..


----------

